# Scratching problem



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2011)

I just got my dog from our local shelter about two months ago and he just has such a bad case of dry skin. He scratches so much, he has had a hot spot or two, but we took him to the vet and she prescribed an antibiotic and prednisone. Well, it helped, but I have no wish to keep him on any drugs for any extended length of time. We have tried many things, castor oil among them. He decided he liked it. Go figure. My sister bought a green tea oil and aloe vera based shampoo from a pet store, but that hasn't helped much. Does anyone have any suggestions? About the only time he doesn't scratch, is when he sleeps. I don't want him to scratch so much that he starts bleeding. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Most of the cases I've seen of really itchy dogs have been from allergies either food based or environmental based. I would bring the issue up with your vet.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe consult a dermatology specialist vet?

Thanks for trying so hard to help your dog!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha has skin issues as well. Switching her to a high quality food without the common allergens (corn, wheat, chicken) has helped a lot. For the occasional hot spot I will now swear by Gold Bond... thanks to advice I got on here! Our vet also recommended using baby shampoo (think Johnson & Johnson's No More Tears) since it's very mild, when she gets a bath.

Good luck! I know how frustrating the itching can be!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My npehww took an in pitt bull (heck, their 13' beagle bosses deezle around, she is a big marshmellow) and she was scratching every minute she was awake. I told them toget her on grainless fee, they did and she dosn't itche any more.

Of course this only works if it is aoof allergy to corn or wheat. My kaycee was allergic to enviromental things and didn't matter which food she ate. But you may give rainless food a shot. Our honey is on grainless now simply becasue she had a mast cell tumor removed 2 years ago and since cancer feeds on carbs and grains are full of carbs, we got her off all grain. Good luck


----------



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2011)

My sister just took our golden in to the vet this morning and hopefully she can give us a solution. I will try Samantha's mom's solution of Gold Bond. Did you use the powder or the lotion? Thanks!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think the sage advice here on treating hot spots, was to first apply the original amber colored Listerine mouth wash(its an anticeptic)to the area of the hot spot, followed by a dusting of Gold Bond powder.


----------

